# Problem ISPConfig3 amavis und die Information über "erledigten" Virus



## crichton (12. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

habe vor ein paar Tagen ISPConfig 3 auf meinem Jungfräulichen Root installiert und bin schwer begeistert wie einfach alles war und wie gut alles funktioniert. Heute habe ich für meine eMail-User den Spam/Virus bereich konfigurieren wollen und habe nun folgendes Problem entdeckt. Die User werden nicht informiert, die Fehlermeldung im /var/log/mail.log ist folgende:



> Jan 11 10:29:49 server postfix/smtpd[16680]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] in MAIL command: <postmaster@${myhostname}>
> Jan 11 10:29:49 server amavis[16590]: (16590-02) Negative SMTP resp. to DATA: 503 5.5.1 Error: need RCPT command


Ich habe per Google danach gesucht, der einzige Hinweis den ich entdeckt habe ist, dass dieser Bug wohl in der Version 2.6.2 von amavis gefixt wurde. Ich habe aber leider die 2.6.2 in den repos nicht finden können.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? 

OS: Debian Lenny x86


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass es sich dabei um einen Virus handelt, das ist wohl nur ein Header Problem in der Email. Du kannst mal versuchen "Bad header lover" auf "y" zu setzen in den spamfilter policys, die Du einsetzt.

Zu Deiner 2. Frage mit Warnings an Virus Empfänger, das kannst Du auch in den Policys einstellen, letzter Tab. (warn virus recip.).


----------



## crichton (12. Jan. 2010)

Ok, habe wohl das falsche bzw. nicht vollständig aus dem Log kopiert, war schon spät.

Also ich habe mir über eine Webseite den EICAR Mail Testvirus schicken lassen um zu sehen ob dieser erkannt, gelöscht und ich daraufhin benachrichtigt werde. 

Der Virus wird erkannt, die Mail wird gelöscht aber ich bekomme keine Nachricht. Die Policy ist richtig eingestellt und in der mail.log/mail.warn erscheint folgendes:



> Jan 11 10:29:49 server postfix/smtpd[16680]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] in MAIL command: <*postmaster@${myhostname}*>
> Jan 11 10:29:49 server amavis[16590]: (16590-02) (!)SEND via SMTP: <*postmaster@${myhostname}*> -> <crichton@meinedomain.de>,ENVID=AM..20100111T102949Z@server.meindomain.de 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=16590-02, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
> Jan 11 10:29:49 server amavis[16590]: (16590-02) (!)FAILED to notify recipient crichton@meinedomain.de: 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=16590-02, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax


Amavis müsste aus postmaster@${myhostname} eigentlich postmaster@meinedomain.de machen, aber ich finde den Fehler nicht.

Laut Googlesuche ist dieser Fehler in der Version 2.6.1 von amavis bekannt und ab der Version 2.6.2 gefixt. Leider finde ich diese Version nicht in den Repos.

Gruß
crichton


----------



## crichton (12. Jan. 2010)

Sollte wer das gleiche Problem haben:

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=111150

Bugfix funktioniert grossartig.

Gruß
crichton


----------

